# tot fent petar la xerrada



## Domtom

Hola, 

com podriem traduir al castellà "tot fent petar la xerrada". Dono el text que envolta la frase:

Ahir al vespre, després de sopar, la mare i jo estàvem asseguts al sofà de la sala _*tot fent petar la xerrada*_. Estàvem inspirats i parlàvem de les moltes coses de la vida. D’un tema passàvem a l’altre.
 
Sí, vol dir "charlando" i tot això però... no sé... s'ha de guardar el registre i tal, i ara no estic inspirat... Això de "fer petar" ho trobo graciós, imaginatiu, està bé. Quin podria ser l'equivalent?
 
Moltes gràcies


----------



## lonha

Hola,
no sé, pot ser: hacer estallar una charla/conversación?

Salutacions,
lonha


----------



## Antpax

Hola Dontom,

Jo tampoco trobo un equivalent semblant a la frase catalana. Una idea podria ser "dándole a la lengua sin parar", pero crec que està una mica apartada del original.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Domtom

Gràcies a tots dos. Crec que posaré "charlando vigorosamente".

Salutacions


----------



## Pinairun

¿Y con la lengua suelta?


----------



## dialecte

Jo posaria això de _dandole a la lengua_


----------



## ampurdan

Jo diria simplement "charlando". "Dándole a la lengua" té connotació de monòleg, ¿no?


----------



## Domtom

¿Y _charlando con ganas_?

Gràcies.


----------



## betulina

Més idees: potser "charlar distendidamente"? "estar de cháchara"? Per la idea d'estar xerrant tranquil·lament.


----------



## Namarne

betulina said:


> Més idees: potser "charlar distendidamente"? "estar de cháchara"? Per la idea d'estar xerrant tranquil·lament.


Jo també ho entenc així. 
Què tal: _habla que te habla_...?


----------



## ivanovic77

Jo diria "charlando animadamente".


----------

